# Lever actions rifles for self defense



## WinterBorn (Aug 25, 2019)

I know many people on here are enamored of the AR rifles.   But in many places there is so much regulation and/or bans that looking for an alternative long gun makes since.

Positives:
1) Come in variety of calibers, including some hard hitting thumpers.
2) Specialty ammo, such as ratshot loads, work just fine in a lever gun.
3) Magazine capacity beats most rifles that don't have a detachable magazine.  
4) Can be reloaded without taking the rifles out of readiness.
5) Accurate enough out to 100 yards (more with the newer ammo available).
6) Durable in all conditions.   They usually have very strong actions.
7) Misfire or jams are easily cleared.
8) Less likely to cause legal problems or interference from law enforcement.

Negatives:
1) Reloading is slower
2) Firing accurately is slightly slower
3) Lower magazine capacity than modern semi-autos.
4) Not as accurate at greater distances (although I'm not sure this is a big deal for home defense).

I owned an AR some years ago.   I built it as a coyote gun.   It did the trick wonderfully.   And it was fun to shoot.    But, being raised watching westerns, I have always loved shooting a lever gun. I only own 2 semi auto rifles.   I have a Springfield M1A and a Ruger 10/22.   The M1A is a great gun and as accurate as I can take advantage of, for sure.  But it is 3.5 inches shy of being 4 feet long (44.33") and weighs over 9 lbs empty.   My Marlin 1894 is only 38.5 inches long and weighs 6.5 lbs.  It holds 10 rounds of .44 Rem Magnum.   Now, if I were on a battlefield, the M1A would be my first choice.   But in the house, the Marlin wins for the rifles.  I own 3 lever guns.   And I would trade any of them.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## miketx (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 25, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> I know many people on here are enamored of the AR rifles.   But in many places there is so much regulation and/or bans that looking for an alternative long gun makes since.
> 
> Positives:
> 1) Come in variety of calibers, including some hard hitting thumpers.
> ...




a cowboy assault rifle is a good choice,,,but a mini 14 will do just fine and is more reliable than an AR


----------



## JGalt (Aug 25, 2019)

This is my lever-action "home defense" rifle. Marlin 336 in .35 Rem.

Haven't figured out how to mount a bayonet on the end though..


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 25, 2019)

JGalt said:


> This is my lever-action "home defense" rifle. Marlin 336 in .35 Rem.
> 
> Haven't figured out how to mount a bayonet on the end though..




duct tape always works,,,


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 25, 2019)

9) Chambered in revolver cartridges simplifying carrying a sidearm.

_“The M1A is a great gun and as accurate as I can take advantage of, for sure. But it is 3.5 inches shy of being 4 feet long (44.33") and weighs over 9 lbs empty.”_

Which is why I opted for the 16” SOCOM.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 25, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > This is my lever-action "home defense" rifle. Marlin 336 in .35 Rem.
> ...



All joking aside, the best home-defense weapon should be able to take a bayonet. If you notice, most rifles in he AR platform still have the bayonet lug on them. Not all, but most. I keep one handy for my AK because nothing says "FUCKYOU" more than a pointy-stabby thing on the end of a shooty thing.


----------



## miketx (Aug 25, 2019)

JGalt said:


> This is my lever-action "home defense" rifle. Marlin 336 in .35 Rem.
> 
> Haven't figured out how to mount a bayonet on the end though..


Duh.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 25, 2019)

JGalt said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


----------



## miketx (Aug 25, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> 9) Chambered in revolver cartridges simplifying carrying a sidearm.
> 
> _“The M1A is a great gun and as accurate as I can take advantage of, for sure. But it is 3.5 inches shy of being 4 feet long (44.33") and weighs over 9 lbs empty.”_
> 
> Which is why I opted for the 16” SOCOM.


You've never been within 500 yards of a gun of any kind.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 25, 2019)

JGalt said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...




the only problem is in home defense is being able to move around in the house with such a long weapon


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 25, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> I know many people on here are enamored of the AR rifles.   But in many places there is so much regulation and/or bans that looking for an alternative long gun makes since.
> 
> Positives:
> 1) Come in variety of calibers, including some hard hitting thumpers.
> ...


Screw that, if I'm carrying a long arm I'm carrying a tactical shotgun.

SKO Shorty 12 gauge






DP-12 double barrel 12 gauge


----------



## hjmick (Aug 25, 2019)

I've considered a Henry more than once...


----------



## miketx (Aug 25, 2019)

hjmick said:


> I've considered a Henry more than once...


Henriettas for me...


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 25, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> I know many people on here are enamored of the AR rifles.   But in many places there is so much regulation and/or bans that looking for an alternative long gun makes since.
> 
> Positives:
> 1) Come in variety of calibers, including some hard hitting thumpers.
> ...


Rifles as home defense are kinda a bad idea anyway.  You're highly unlikely to be shooting over 20 feet or so, a long gun limits your indoor mobility, you've got to worry about overpenitration a lot more....

Get a good handgun.


Don't get me wrong, I love my old Winchester cowboy gun.  I just don't think it's the right choice for home defense.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 25, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



True, that's why my G19 and Surefire flashlight are always within reach. Of course, a pistol is only good for fighting your way to something heavier. And then there's the penetration problem. Jacketed 7.62x39 does tend to go through things easily.

Probably one of the best things you can do with any home-defense weapon, is to mount a light on it. But not one of those cheap airsoft lights that take AA or AAA batteries. Those won't hold up under the recoil. A good tactical light takes the CR123A or 14500 and 18650 rechargeable lithium ion batteries. Most lights use Cree LED's and some range in brightness as high as 1,000 lumens. Those tend to mess up your night vision so 300-400 lumens is best.


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 25, 2019)

JGalt said:


> This is my lever-action "home defense" rifle. Marlin 336 in .35 Rem.
> 
> Haven't figured out how to mount a bayonet on the end though..



Duct tape?


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 25, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> 9) Chambered in revolver cartridges simplifying carrying a sidearm.
> 
> _“The M1A is a great gun and as accurate as I can take advantage of, for sure. But it is 3.5 inches shy of being 4 feet long (44.33") and weighs over 9 lbs empty.”_
> 
> Which is why I opted for the 16” SOCOM.



I bought mine used around 12 years ago.   Very good price.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 25, 2019)

If there were no other options, yes, a lever-action would make a formidable self-defense weapon; 30-30 Win has similar ballistics to x39mm.

But I have other options.

My only problem is justifying the expense (Henry is the only way to go, imo) given how little I’d likely shoot the rifle; I have rifles I’m currently neglecting.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 25, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Screw that, if I'm carrying a long arm I'm carrying a tactical shotgun.
> 
> SKO Shorty 12 gauge
> 
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 25, 2019)

hjmick said:


> I've considered a Henry more than once...


Yellow Boy.......


----------



## Godboy (Sep 7, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I know many people on here are enamored of the AR rifles.   But in many places there is so much regulation and/or bans that looking for an alternative long gun makes since.
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 7, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Russians are crazy fuckers......


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 7, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



  Thats easy enough.
As long as you keep it in the high ready position your good.
  I can acquire my target every bit as fast with my AR as I can with my FNX .45 tactical.
  There's a reason why our military doesn't clear structures with pistols.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 7, 2019)

JGalt said:


> This is my lever-action "home defense" rifle. Marlin 336 in .35 Rem.
> 
> Haven't figured out how to mount a bayonet on the end though..


That will come in handy when a deer shouts at you from 100 yards away that he is going to rob you.


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 7, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > This is my lever-action "home defense" rifle. Marlin 336 in .35 Rem.
> ...




you are such a dumbass,,,


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 7, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Just adding a little levity to the thread, whiner. And, you're welcome for the attention.


----------



## harmonica (Sep 7, 2019)

if the other guy has a semi--you will be outgunned--fire superiority
especially close range/congested areas


----------



## harmonica (Sep 7, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


hahhahahahahah-WRONG
they clear with rifles because the majority have rifles--not pistols 
hahahhahah
I was in for 8 years---and you?


----------



## JGalt (Sep 7, 2019)

harmonica said:


> if the other guy has a semi--you will be outgunned--fire superiority
> especially close range/congested areas



There's a good reason why law-enforcement traded in their S&W Model 10 and 19 and Colt revolvers for 15-round semiautomatic pistols. Same with the carbines most of them carry in their cars nowadays. That all changed after the North Hollywood shooters went on their rampage..

North Hollywood shootout - Wikipedia


----------



## harmonica (Sep 7, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


also:
...can't hide with a long rifle as easy as with a pistol
...can't aim well without exposing more of your body
...can't aim easier/as fast if you need to stay behind cover
etc etc
...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 7, 2019)

harmonica said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



How many structures did you clear in a combat zone?
And that would depend on what branch you were in.
   To add to that if the pistol was a better weapon for clearing structures dont you think they would be issued?


----------



## harmonica (Sep 7, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


see post # 32


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 7, 2019)

harmonica said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



  So you were an REMF.


----------



## harmonica (Sep 7, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


hahahhahahah!!
I can tell you never served
""MOST'' carry rifles in the INFANTRY who do MOST of the fighting!!! --that is the Army and Marines--not the Navy or Air Force !!!!!!!!!!
...the standard issue is the RIFLE!! --plain and simple


----------



## harmonica (Sep 7, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


we trained clearing buildings with RIFLES because we did not have pistols 
hahahhahahahhahah


----------



## harmonica (Sep 7, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...





> The *rifle*men are the foundation of the Marine infantry organization, and as such are the nucleus of the fire team in the rifle squad,


The Role of a Rifleman in the Marine Corps


----------



## harmonica (Sep 7, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


a. Organic Weapons. Theorganic weapons of the squad are as follows: (1) Squad Leader. M-16 rifle and bayonet knife. (2) Fire Team Leader/Grenadier. M-16 rifle with a 40 mm, M-203 grenade launcher attached and bayonet knife. (3) Automatic Rifleman. Squad automaticweapon (SAW) and combat knife (K-bar). (4) Assistant Automatic Rifleman. M-16 rifle and bayonet knife. (5) Rifleman. M-16 rifle and bayonet knife.
https://www.marines.mil/Portals/1/Publications/MCWP 3-11.2 Marine Rifle Squad.pdf


----------



## harmonica (Sep 7, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...





> Their personnel, however, will stick with the old M4 carbine.


Marines Reorganize Infantry For High-Tech War: Fewer Riflemen, More Drones


----------



## harmonica (Sep 7, 2019)

JGalt said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > if the other guy has a semi--you will be outgunned--fire superiority
> ...


also the Miami shootout ...I believe 
1986 FBI Miami shootout - Wikipedia


----------



## harmonica (Sep 7, 2019)

hah


HereWeGoAgain said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


hahahahahahahh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WTF--also--along with my other points--you think they are going to go against AKs holding 30 rounds with PISTOLS????!!!!!!!


----------



## harmonica (Sep 7, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


hahahahahahahh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WTF--also--along with my other points--you think they are going to go against AKs with 30 rounds vs PISTOLS????!!!!!!!
DUMBASSES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 7, 2019)

JGalt said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > if the other guy has a semi--you will be outgunned--fire superiority
> ...


If you are faced with defending your home against guys with fully automatic weapons and wearing plate body armor, I'd have to wonder who you pissed off.

As for clearing a house, a handgun would seem to be an excellent weapons.   I don't worry about what is issued to the military, because I have issued my own.


----------



## harmonica (Sep 7, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


STOP right there!!  NO automatic weapons!!!!!!!!!   and no body armor !!!!
most [ 99% ]  thieves do not use body armor !!!!!!!
and how many people have automatic weapons??
and like I said, if they have semis--you're fked

also---he said the MILITARY used pistols instead of rifles = bullshit
....AND see my other reply--you don't want a pistol if the other guy has an AK/etc rifle with 30 rounds!!


----------



## harmonica (Sep 7, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


o --my bad I read it wrong--sorry


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Sep 7, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> I know many people on here are enamored of the AR rifles.   But in many places there is so much regulation and/or bans that looking for an alternative long gun makes since.
> 
> Positives:
> 1) Come in variety of calibers, including some hard hitting thumpers.
> ...


*If I may suggest the MARLIN 444 it only drops 36 in at 360 yards but has a kick that makes you really shocked.  It will take down anything walking on the North American ground.*


----------



## harmonica (Sep 7, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


hahahhaha--you are going to use a pistol to shoot someone at 300 yards???!!!
hahahahhahahaha


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 7, 2019)

Lucas McCain approves this thread.


----------



## harmonica (Sep 7, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Lucas McCain approves this thread.


I think he was one of only 13 athletes that played in the NBA and MLB
impressive
Chuck Connors - Wikipedia


----------



## JGalt (Sep 7, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



The problem is, you don't know what whomever is coming through that door is armed with, or how many of them. My first response would be a pistol and a flashlight and if things went south, there's the two pump 12-gauge shotguns with weapon-mounted lights, in different locations. If things went even further south, there's the AK with Magpul furniture, weapon-mounted light, and green laser.

If those didn't do the trick, there's always the lever-action 35 Rem. Marlin in the gun safe. But only if the the assailants have racks of horns on their heads.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 7, 2019)

JGalt said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


I got 5 shots, better make 'em good! (en la cabeza)
Dammit I should get me 2 semi-auto 20 gauges to sleep with.


----------



## JGalt (Sep 7, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Oh right, I forgot about the 2" barreled Colt Cobra .38 Spl in the pocket of the wife's bathrobe.

Think I have too many guns. I keep finding some I forgot about.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 7, 2019)

JGalt said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



That's about what I'm working with now, .38 Special
A 20 gauge in each hand be better, no?


----------



## JGalt (Sep 7, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



If I could hold a pistol with my dick, I'd be one bad sumbitch.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Sep 7, 2019)

JGalt said:


> This is my lever-action "home defense" rifle. Marlin 336 in .35 Rem.
> 
> Haven't figured out how to mount a bayonet on the end though..


*Use Duk tape to put a knife on the end of it.   Most of the time just pull the trigger.  *


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 7, 2019)

Dan Stubbs said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > This is my lever-action "home defense" rifle. Marlin 336 in .35 Rem.
> ...



Looks about the same age as my Model 60. My favorite gun, hands down.
I grew up with that. Yeah, it doesn't cycle Stingers too good, but Mini Mags all day. What more does a cracker need?
I could take a deer with it easy. Been shooting rabbits at a full run in the head since I was 11. The instant shutdown makes the meat better.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 7, 2019)

harmonica said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



No, thieves do not usually use body armor.  And my point was that when I started this thread it was about a firearm for home defense.  I don't worry my much about defending my home against such.  But someone coming into MY home could easily be stopped with a lever gun.


----------



## JGalt (Sep 7, 2019)

Dan Stubbs said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > This is my lever-action "home defense" rifle. Marlin 336 in .35 Rem.
> ...


 
What? Use some duct tape to mount a bayonet on the end of my dick?

Hadn't thought of that. Thanks.


----------



## JGalt (Sep 7, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Body armor is easily available. I have three sets of it that I found at some garage sales. Why did I buy them? Well because they were cheap and worth more than I gave for them. Not that I'd ever use them for anything other than a defensive purpose. Body armor is legal to own for us law-abiding citizens, but the law prohibits felons from possessing carriers with ballistic panels. Of course, laws never stopped criminals and felons, ya know.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 7, 2019)

harmonica said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



   If pistols were superior for clearing structures ......


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 7, 2019)

harmonica said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



   The M14 is used today.
Shorter barrel making it better for clearing structures.
    You're making my point for me here.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 7, 2019)

harmonica said:


> hah
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



     Again,you're making my point.
Thanks.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 7, 2019)

harmonica said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...





hahahaha....thanks for making my point yet again.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 7, 2019)

Dan Stubbs said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I know many people on here are enamored of the AR rifles.   But in many places there is so much regulation and/or bans that looking for an alternative long gun makes since.
> ...



I have a Marlin 1895 in 45-70Govt.    That is a thumper.    Even if you have plate armor and the bullet doesn't penetrate, you will be flat on your ass.

I have a Marlin lever action in .44 Rem Magnum that makes a great home defense gun.    Like my revolvers, the first round is ratshot, then MagSafe rounds behind that.   Short handy little rifle.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 7, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Lucas McCain approves this thread.
> ...



He was also the first NBA player to shatter a backboard in regulation play.    My favorite trivia question.


----------

